# My Piraya



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)




----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Beautiful...


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

The yellow on that thing is hurting my eyes ! haha Jk







That's a beautiful piraya u got there !









IMO yellow piraya look nicer than the orange


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

That fish is on fire! Very nice.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)




----------



## DANILOpiraya (Apr 24, 2011)

beautifull....very nice fish


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nice Piraya. I prefer the Orange/Red, but that yellow one looks very nice


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

very nice color, I might have to suck it up and get me some


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

very nice,beautiful..


----------



## rross2007 (Mar 27, 2010)

Great looking fish. I always enjoy seeing them.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice flames


----------



## j0rrit (Jan 14, 2007)

That is an very nice piraya. How big was it when you get him? And how much inches has he grown.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

those are some kick ass Yellow flames on that Piraya!...







.....He rocks like a PANTERA concert!!!...


----------



## rhom15 (Dec 20, 2009)

thats crazy nice


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Amazing piraya !! Gotta love those yellow flames !!!


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

truely outstanding


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

this the true color?

this the true color?


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

What do you feed him ?
I was told by Oliver Lucanus that piraya coloration is due to their diet, as they all come from the same river. Any piraya could turn out to be yellow, red or orange, depending on how people feed them. I found his explanations quite interesting.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awesome looking piraya love the yellow, its like someone took a highlighter to him









Any chance of full tank shot?


----------

